# 1st meeting question



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

We don't know many people with dogs - so I thought I'd ask you lot as you're all so well informed  

Our dog Pushka is a Siberian Husky (Avatar) - basically a mini wolf. She's slightly wary of people - but we'd trust her - however she is very exitable around other dogs, husky owners always tell us that they 'play rough'. She also has a phenomally strong 'prey' instinct - there aren't many walks where she doesn't get a mouse or vole or something & rabbits send her nuts!

Now my brother & his girlfriend have gone & got a Maltese Terrier - which, to my untrained eye, looks exactly like a guinea pig. Don't get me wrong - its lovable, but its also about 10inches long, white & yappy. My question is; 
Will Pushka know this is a dog? - how do we best introduce them so that we don't have a catastrophe?
All advice much welcomed


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice to see you posting again Kelvin.

I can't answer your question but I hope you will keep us informed as to how the first meeting goes. Scooby Snacks come to mind! Alan.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hiya - yep I know it will probably be a daft question to a lot of the more experienced owners out there - but theres a real woory in both households that we'll see Pushka running into the garden with Bertie in her mouth


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Meet in a neutral place -ie: neither dogs home territory. Keep both on a lead. If necessary, muzzle the Husky! See how it goes.
I have the same problem when meeting large dogs like Alsations - they seem to think my PJR terrier is a furry ball , or prey!

Hope all goes well. Just keep a very keen eye on the proceedings.


Chris & Tilly. 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with ToffeApple but get your dog accustomed to a muzzle first. Some dogs hate them, I know my Whippets do.

Speaking of Whippets, they will chase and kill small furry animals but never bother with a small fluffy dog. They seem to instinctively know its the same animal as them (even if it looks like a ball of knitting wool) :lol: 

A better option might be a Halti. It is used instead of a collar and makes a boisterous dog a lot more manageable. it is a little bit like a horses halter and fits on the dogs head rather than the neck like a collar.

Introduce them slowly and you will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When we first introduced our new puppy to our old Border Collie he just wanted to kill him!

We thought we had done all the right things. Visited the puppy to get his smell, even took a blanket and wrapped the pup in and then left the blanket on the floor at home so old Collie got the scent.

Took old Collie to pick up the pup, no problem, old Collie just ignored him.

Got home put pup on floor. WHAM! old Collie went ape and tried to corner pup and but for our intervention would have torn him to bits.

Most probably due to the fact that they were two males.

Over the years they became best of friends with the balance of power gradually changing. Quite an education for us!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

'Should be allright - even I can smell the difference between a guinea pig and a dog!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Kelvin

If the "guinea pig" is a male you may not have too many problems.

If it's a female however, and they don't take to each other, watch out. 8O If that happens you may have an insoluble problem, as two bitches will never give up!

Parallel walking is a good way to introduce them. If they are primarily concerned with sniffing and mouse hunting they are far less likely to pay much adverse attention to each other. You may find that just a few walks will do the trick . . . and you wouldn't need to keep Pushka muzzled if they were both on a lead.

If you can't do this I would certainly use a muzzle at first if they meet in a confined space, since you will not be quick enough to stop Pushka if she goes for it, and one snap would be enough!

If all goes well and you think it's OK to take the muzzle off, wait until after another few meetings to be sure. Dogs are a lot craftier than we give them credit for, and Pushka is quite capable of realising there's no point in going for the piglet with the muzzle on . . . . I speak from experience! 8O 

Hope this helps . . . I'm not a real expert but have been around dogs all my life.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

This situation is always a worry for the owner,and I speak from personal experience.

There is some very good advice already,if they are different sexes then it shouldn't be a problem-a dog and a bitch together is the best combination. 

However if they are both bitches they can still live together peaceably as long as one is dominant and the other accepts it.

A long controlled walk together on the lead is recommended first.Keep them apart initially and after a while let them get closer together but only when you are confident that the dogs are comfortable in each others presence.

This should get them used to the fact that they are part of the same pack when they are walking/hunting together.You will know when the time is right to let them run together in the house.

If you have a decent size garden try letting them run together there but always be on hand in case of any problems.Finally don't fuss the new arrival in the presence of the other until you are absolutley sure that they are bonding.

The existing dog could resent the attention the new arrival is receiving and get jealous,my two are like a pair of kids most of the time,

finally good luck


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

I have two Golden Retrievers and I met a Husky on a lead the other day, my male golden just walked quietly past and the Husky leaped on his neck whether to play or hurt him I'm not sure, but we didn't wait to find out. There are signs up all over Haldon woods stating where the Husky exercising areas are, so I presume they work in a pack and don't like other dogs. I can't think that they would mix too well with Toy breeds.
Jan


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be to hasty Kelcat. about telling people that your dog catches mice etc. The same law banning fox hunting, (hunting with dogs) also covers pet dogs. I know a couple of people who have been fined, for allowing their dogs to kill wild animals, and don't forget there is always some dogooder who will shop you.
Bill


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi we have just stared a very similar journey to yours 
i have a lovely 7yr old female staffie cross who looks rather like a pit bull and my goddaughters have known and loved her all their lives
camping together a lot we have met other dogs who to be honest poppy wasn't too friendly towards~all female 
so when their incredibly vicious cat died in the summer the girls wanted a dog of their own 
i voiced my opinion that they might be as well getting a male dog 
so in september they got a tiny little rough haired jack russel puppy
called olly 
we started by swapping towels that had been rubbed over each dog and visiting each others homes and cuddling the dogs and swapping smells 
once olly had had his jabs and i got poppy boosted just to be safe we took them for a walk initially with plenty of space between them and gradually got closer and closer together 
poppy was absolutely terrified at first not aggressive at all the puppy was much bolder 
then after quite a long walk and after a lot of bum sniffing etc we let them off the lead in an empty house and they were fine 
i was in a much worse state than they were 
now poppy cant go anywhere on her own when ollys around 
they are the best of friends
i think olly thinks poppy is her new mummy
all the very best and good luck 
Cath


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it will all depend on how well socialised Pushka was as a young puppy. If she met and interacted with all sorts of different dogs during the first 3 months of life then she will be fine.
If, however, she missed out then you may have a bit of work to do. A well socialised puppy eventually "generalises" that all dogs (and people) are part of its social group. 

During all their meetings I would keep Pushka on lead and the puppy off lead. This way the puppy can move away from Pushka but Pushka cannot chase it.
If Pushka shows any signs of chasing in a very intent way then you will need to teach a very good "leave" command before she is ever allowed to be off lead anywhere near small dogs.

As someone who has trained a cat killing greyhound to leave our cat alone I speak with some experience. (This particular greyhound was a big softie really but got in with some bad company :wink: ).

If I were you I would employ a member of the Association of Pet Dog Trainers to come to the house and help you with the training.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

The meeting went fine.
I think Pushka remains a little unconviced that Bertie is in fact a dog (as possibly so do I :lol: ) but she seemed happy to leave him be.
The only incident was when Bertie decided to 'stand up' on pushka's head when she was led down - but a quick head flick sent him flying!
Next we'll let then have a run around the patio together & see how that goes.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We may have a similar problem if OH sister decides to bring her dog here, our dog is not a problem, he is a labrador so just goes with the flow, however I am genuinely concerned that our large Turkish Van Cat may think that my sister in laws tiny Yorkshire Terrier is a rat and might try to kill him, the cat actively stalks any strange dog who comes near our gate and actually goes out into the street to see them off, and the cat is easily three times the size of the yorskshire terrier, however I don't want to offend Sister in law by asking her not to bring the dog with her, any ideas other than locking the cat in a room all the time the YT is here.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

If your dog cannot get on with a muzzle try a halti but keeps your wits about you so you can pull her away if need be.

Waz


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My mother's Yorkie/JRT was attacked by a normal sized moggie. It jumped out of a hedge onto the dog's back. The picture of my mother hitting the cat with her handbag to get it off her dog will live with me forever 8O 

Doesn't help with your problem JLO but does confirm that it can happen.

The way to introduce a dog to a cat is to put the cat in a cat carrier and teach the dog to gradually ignore the cat. Perhaps you could put the Yorkie in a dog crate until the cat accepts the dog as one of its housemates?

Of course a dog will smell much different to a rat but that does not mean it is safe.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kelvin, We look after our daughters two Huskies every day while she goes out to work.
They ignore three of our shelties but love to play with the other and a six year old rough collie.
We could never trust letting them off the lead when taking them for a walk as they will chase anything that moves. From a mouse to a herd of deer which have appeard over the last twelve months.
In summer one of them ran up a palm tree in the garden after a squirrel. :lol: She landed with a bump.

They will like each other or ignore each other.


Dave p


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Pat

thanks for that, we got the cat last year from RSPCA, he had been removed from a house by their inspectors and his owners were successfully prosecuted for cruelty, he was very thin and completely bald as the RSPCA had to shave all his fur off, however as his fur grew back his "catitude" came with it. 

When he arrived we left him in the cat basket with the door open so he could come out if he wanted to, our dog has always ignored him (he learned as a young puppy from our previous cat that they are best left alone) I wouldn't have bothered about the Yorkie if it had been my previous cat as he left dogs alone, but this cat actively pursues dogs even if they are ignoring him and when they run away from him (which they usually do) he keeps on going, he pinned our Lab up against the shed and he chased my nieces Schnauzer all around the garden until the Schnauzer came and hid behind me out of his way, I have never known such a bold cat, but having read about the breed I beleive it is a characterisic of the breed, as is their love of water.


----------

